# Retired Breeder Dog who won't eat and won't come out of her crate



## TekFl (Aug 10, 2021)

I just took in a 7 year old retired breeder and she is so afraid of everything. She only wants to stay in her crate and she shakes all the time. We've only had her for 3 days but she hasn't eaten. We got her to eat 3 little peanut butter biscuits but that's it. She has drank water although not anything today. 
So far, no accidents. She has peed outside and finally had a stool yesterday. But, today she will not come out of her crate. She's been in it for 15 hours so far and won't come out. She shakes every time my daughter and husband try to get her to come out. We're so worried for her- any suggestions?


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Poor girl, she sounds very nervous and/or scared. Did she travel far to get to you? It could be that she’s unsure of her new environment, plus added stress of traveling, new people, new smells, etc. Do you know anything about her background besides that she was bred? Do you know what kind of environment she was living in? Can you feed her the food she was on at her old place? It might make her feel more comfortable and less stress on her stomach if you can keep her on the same good. Just spitballing ideas here, hopefully others will chime in with other thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

When is the last time she saw a vet? Do you have her old health records? If she’s not drinking water, a vet visit might be a good idea. They can probably get some fluids in her and also check to see if anything else is going on


----------



## Dogsport (Mar 8, 2020)

Get a complete health check right away. She could be in pain. If she’s not eating or drinking that is a health emergency. Have you contacted the breeder who owned her before?

If it’s not health related, read about a 2 week shutdown. You may need to leave the crate door open and then ignore her for a while unless she comes to you. There are better articles but this is the first I found. I did this with foster dogs,








Home - Looking Glass Animal Rescue


Learn more about LGAR's work to rescue animals from high-kill shelters, hoarding situations, puppy mills, animal fighting rings, and more. Join our mission today!



lgarinc.org


----------



## jimgl (Jul 25, 2015)

Agree with posts about getting a complete exam at the vet. We adopted a 3-year old retired breeder. She had never been outside her kennel and was more comfortable around other dogs. It took about a week before she came out of her shell. She was a wonderful companion and I miss her so much.


----------



## TekFl (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I called my vet (from when we had another golden) and told them she hadn't eaten or drank any water since last night. She wouldn't budge in her crate. They told me to put water and maybe some food in her crate with her and keep it very quiet. I made her some boiled chicken and rice and gave her water in her crate and she ate and drank! Yeah!! 
She still won't come out but she's at least been moving a lot so I'm hoping in the next hour or so, she'll come out of the crate on her own so I can take her outside to go pee before the night. We're certainly not out of the woods but hopefully she'll do better each day.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bless her poor scared heart. I think you will be able to love her through this hard time, just go slow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor lovie. Sounds like she will need lots of patience and gentle love. Once she realizes you are only caring for her and not a threat, she will start to trust you. Sounds like she was so badly treated in her previous home. She may have never had a life outside of the kennel and may not even realize she is allowed to be out of it. Please let us know her progress.


----------



## Dogsport (Mar 8, 2020)

How is your dog now?


----------

